# PEG tube pulled out by patient



## tkschneider (Mar 28, 2018)

Is there a dx code describing a patient pulled out his own PEG tube. I don't really call this a complication/malfunction of the tube itself, nor a displacement since the provider placed it correctly. I'm thinking Z43.1 only.


----------



## cgaston (Mar 29, 2018)

I would choose Z43.1 as well


----------

